# Where do you buy or get plants from?



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

hello I'm looking for a carpeting plant (Eleocharis parvula/Dwarf Hairgrass) or something like it can you guys please help me find some locally and fresh water clams. I found some places online but i cant see myself paying over 20 buck for something so small and what kind of lighting do you use i think i have a 75k doesn't seem all that bright to me though and help or info you can provide would be of great assitance and i thank you in advance


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ask on the sales threads you can find anything there. 

good luck
THanks
Elliot


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to DFWAPC! To answer your question about local source for Dwarf Hair Grass, you can find it at the Fish Gallery and Dallas North Aquarium. Your looking at $6-$7 per pot. Good news it that it doesn't take to many because you can plug it when you plant it and it will spread over time. 

The clams I have are Yellow Sand Shell Mussels. I got these from a private pond here in Texas. They do like water moment in the tank and plenty of suspended partials/food. If you tank is too clean, you may need to feed them with spiralinia powder. They are very sensitive to nitrites/nitrates. If one dies, it can affect your water quality very quickly. 

The optimal color range you want for your tank is between 5,000K to 6,700K. You can get away with a mix adding in 10,000K bulbs but I don't suggest using them stand alone.


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

thankyou Digital_god


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What are you looking to do? What is your setup your going to use?


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

well i had a great looking tank until it all went to hell let me show you the before (great)and after(hellish waste land) pictures

i have a 45 gallon tank ,moderate lighting with led back light for added light support a cheap c02 canister nutrafin plant system(have not used it in a long while since plants aren't as abundant as they where 3 out of probably 12 or 17 left and all fish but 2 and snails where wiped out)

do i want to restart my tank with a grass like look in the foreground


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the fish gallery sell dwarf hairgrass mats for 5.99 each 3/for $14.99 which are 3x3 that is a good price.. a single t5 ho fixture would do it. I've seen photos of dwarf hair grass grow with only pressured c02 and 2 bulb t5 ho light fixture over a 75g. go slow and don't get ocd with tanks like I do... plan the attack, do you want a enjoy able easy maintence tank, or do you want a high maintance tank, a natural looking tank, a award winning tank etc... look at nature photos for inspiration, and throw peoples journals on here to get an ideal what what you like and what plants you like... us members will also help you out with plants.. what city are you in? and welcome to dfwapc/apc what's your name. my name is Joey...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

You can grow the hair grass without co2 but it takes having high light and another form of available carbon for the plants. Florish Excell is a popular choice or a good alternative is Brightwell Aquatics Axis. I grew it just fine in a high light tank without pressurized co2 but I did have a very nutrient rich sub straight using potting soil capped with sand. I also dosed the tank with the all the brightwell aquatics plant products.


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> the fish gallery sell dwarf hairgrass mats for $14.99 which are 3x3 that is a good price.. a single t5 ho fixture would do it. I've seen photos of dwarf hair grass grow with only pressured c02 and 2 bulb t5 ho light fixture over a 75g. go slow and don't get ocd with tanks like I do... plan the attack, do you want a enjoy able easy maintenance tank, or do you want a high maintenance tank, a natural looking tank, a award winning tank etc... look at nature photos for inspiration, and throw peoples journals on here to get an ideal what what you like and what plants you like... us members will also help you out with plants.. what city are you in? and welcome to dfwapc/apc what's your name. my name is Joey...


my name is Jeremy nice to meet you  and i am in Dallas,TX pleasant grove area thank you for the welcome and advice i would like a low maintenance tank btw i have a question what do you think about clams in planted tanks good or bad i ask because i wanted to purchase some but they came in 15 with 13 for shipping will they uproot plants ?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i'm not sure about the clams i've never happened that is a question for robert (digital_gods) he might be able to answer that or some one else... if you are looking for low maintence. i would stick with the crypt sp. ferns, sags, vals, and mosses.


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> i'm not sure about the clams i've never happened that is a question for robert (digital_gods) he might be able to answer that or some one else... if you are looking for low maintence. i would stick with the crypt sp. ferns, sags, vals, and mosses.


thanks


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The clams like to move around if they are not getting the water flow or nutrients they need. They will dig up your fore ground plants as they move around. Now you can try to box in the clams between wood or rocks.


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

digital_gods said:


> The clams like to move around if they are not getting the water flow or nutrients they need. They will dig up your fore ground plants as they move around. Now you can try to box in the clams between wood or rocks.


thanks  btw do you think 15 clams in a 45 gallon is over kill?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

The only "dwarf hairgrass" I have seen locally in stores is Eleocharis acicularis. It is also common within our club so if you join you might find some at the next meeting where we trade.

I have been wanting E. parvula myself but haven't asked in the sale forum. Let me know if you locate some - we might split shipping.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

superg05 said:


> thanks  btw do you think 15 clams in a 45 gallon is over kill?


Depends on the size of them. If they are 4" long, yes because they will make your tank look like its been through a monster truck rally. The smaller ones are easier on the plants. Here are some of the species of fresh water mussels you will find in our area. I have the yellow sandshell mussels in few of my tanks.


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

digital_gods said:


> Depends on the size of them. If they are 4" long, yes because they will make your tank look like its been through a monster truck rally. The smaller ones are easier on the plants. Here are some of the species of fresh water mussels you will find in our area. I have the yellow sandshell mussels in few of my tanks.


no they don't seem very big the quantity just changed to 25 though : /
http://goo.gl/sEWyM


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

kimcadmus said:


> The only "dwarf hairgrass" I have seen locally in stores is Eleocharis acicularis. It is also common within our club so if you join you might find some at the next meeting where we trade.
> 
> I have been wanting E. parvula myself but haven't asked in the sale forum. Let me know if you locate some - we might split shipping.


this was one of the only reasonable priced i could find online but i was looking for a local please so i could skip the extra shipping cost 
http://goo.gl/u61i6
http://goo.gl/aqoC7


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

superg05 said:


> no they don't seem very big the quantity just changed to 25 though : /
> http://goo.gl/sEWyM


Those look like the Chinese clams. You can find those everywhere here in Texas in any water body. You just got to get your hands wet and go digging in the mud.

Just a word of warning, gathering wild life and plants to put into your tank, you might get more than what you expected so be ready. In the tanks, I put the clams in, my fish got ich. I treated them easily without chemicals just by raising the water temperature above 80 degrees. Other times with gather plants, I've gotten Dragon Fly Larva, Leeches and various copepods. I'm not trying to deter you from doing so but keep an eye on your tank and be ready.


----------



## superg05 (May 17, 2011)

digital_gods said:


> Those look like the Chinese clams. You can find those everywhere here in Texas in any water body. You just got to get your hands wet and go digging in the mud.
> 
> Just a word of warning, gathering wild life and plants to put into your tank, you might get more than what you expected so be ready. In the tanks, I put the clams in, my fish got ich. I treated them easily without chemicals just by raising the water temperature above 80 degrees. Other times with gather plants, I've gotten Dragon Fly Larva, Leeches and various copepods. I'm not trying to deter you from doing so but keep an eye on your tank and be ready.


lol i bought a plasnt from petco before and it had a leech on it i was poking it with a stick i was like kill it kill it with fire :boink:


----------

